# My Dog is having trouble pooping



## bcoad (Apr 4, 2009)

My Dog is having trouble pooping and this has been going on now for 2 days. He isn't eating. I am out of work right now and can't afford to take him to the vet. Please help.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Are you going out with him to see if he's producing anything or are you just seeing him strain from a distance? While dogs can get constipated, diarrhea is WAY more common. Excessive straining is really common with diarrhea and is often mistaken for constipation. How often is he attempting to defecate?

Is your dog vomiting? How's his energy level? How old is he? What breed? What are you feeding him? Any new foods/treats? Does he get in the garbage or eat unknown things outside? Does he eat his toys?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Another thing to think about is that dogs can usually take the same type of meds as we do. I know my mom's vet use to have her give pepto bismol to her dogs. Go online and see if there are any type of laxatives that may be ok for dogs to have.


----------



## bcoad (Apr 4, 2009)

He is in and out dog we live on a farm so it is hard to tell what he might of ate. He is about 1 yr old. I follow him out and there is some clear liquid coming out not much.

I did get him to drink some milk and he is drinking alot of water. His energy level has changed not as active.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

if it is clear liquid then I think it is diarehha.. My dog who is about 2 and a half- had the same thing 2 weeks ago- I called the vet and she said to feed her boiled hamburger (put it in a fry pan and litterally fill with water and boil- this gets rid of any grease)and plain white rice- 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup for large breeds and a few tablespoons for a smaller breed. like maybe every 12 hours for 48 hours....
Also- for diarehha, she can have half an immodium.....
hope that helps!!!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

What breed is the dog? Don't give immodium to herding breeds (the whole collie drug sensitivity thing).

I agree it's *probably* diarrhea. Feed several small bland meals over the course of a day instead of one or two bigger meals (becka's suggestion of boiled hamburger and rice is good-use 1/3 meat/2/3 rice). 

If the what ever is ailing the pup doesn't clear in a couple more days (or if he gets worse), I think you're really going to have to find a way to take him to the vet.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

You can also give canned pumpkin (not pie mix)...it is good for both constipation and diarreah.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

what's happening with your dog? please don't let him suffer ... depending on what's causing it (and what it is it could be easy (and cheap) to treat or very expensive but in either case he could really suffer while he waits - if he is suffering you must surrender him to somebody who can help him - it just isn't fair to leave him in pain


----------

